# MTB Helmet Shopping



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fox Flux
Specialized Vice
661 Recon
Other????

So these are the "styles" I like so far.
I have never owned a bike helmet, BMX racing in early 80's I wore my moto helmet lol
The reviews I have been reading one of the main gripes is "sweat pouring into my eyes".

Do some helmets do a better job of wicking away the sweat from your forhead?
I see "were a sweatband" as a soulution? I live in the Central Valley in California and it GETS HOT here so....

Please share with me your favorite helmet and why.
$100 budjet

Thanks
Burt


----------



## spider44 (Feb 6, 2013)

I went with a Fox Flux to replace my Bell. It feels more solid on my head and looks cool. Have yet to use it in hot weather, so don't know how cool it will feel.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't have a favorite ,mostly have worn Bell's because then fit me the best. Try on a few ,find one on sale they all are much the same.Have heard good things about Uvex helmets. Wearing a sweat band does keep sweat out of my eyes.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Giro Feature

Similar prices can be found (I scored one recently for $50). My GF has a Fox Flux, similar fit but I like the Giro more. If you cant find a deal they seem to be a little cheaper than the others if you are paying retail.

Also im in Florida and didnt sweat much different then a bulkier vented helmet. Depends on the person I guess.


----------



## cjcoffroad (May 9, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. I like the 661 Recon based on looks but have not tried it on. I tried on a Fox Flux and I liked the fit, but I would like to pay less then $100 since I've seen it on Chain love and other deal sites. Another helmet that is a similar style is the new Troy Lee Designs helmet. I tried it on at their boutique store in Laguna Beach, CA. I thought this helmet was the most comfortable between the two I tried on, but it's msrp is a bit high at $159.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the replies.
I realize every skull is different so..I still need to test fit a 661..
Yah 159 is a bit steep...I like the Sp. Vice cuz it's at $80..
I just have zero comp when I put it on, never had one...most look too big and goofy.
Keep Up the replies please


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Giro Feature
I like that...test fit searching now...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Specl. Vice


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Fox Flux


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

661 Recon


----------



## Mohammedqur (Jun 7, 2012)

I bought a uvex Xenova 2011 overstock for 40 from REI two days ago when they had it as a deal of the day, now it's around 60 but i think will drop again. Haven't tried it yet but read good reviews.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Uvex XP 100
I looked at all those and ended up going with the Uvex. I did all my shopping online so I didn't exactly compare them but I have no complaints about the Uvex. It fits extremely well and is very comfortable coming from my cheapo $30 bell.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

I went w/ this mainly cause of Protecs history. I was looking at the Giro Hex and the Fox Flux, but LBS only had small and medium in the Hex and no Fluxs. FWIW, I wear a do rag to absorb the sweat. I feel you on those Cali summers. Try to ride in the a.m. to stay cool.

ProTec Cyphon SL Bicycle Helmet

Edit- Also, check out Chainlove. Theyve had the Fox Stryker on lately. Maybe the Flux, too. Chainlove.com: Pearl Izumi Elite Barrier WxB Men's Jacket - $139.99 - 53% off If you dont mind weeding through all the crap.


----------



## cjcoffroad (May 9, 2011)

Fox does have female versions of the Flux in the for sale section of their site fwiw


----------



## bikephoto_ua (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a 661 Recon (2011) helmet. A black one. Like the look on my head  And at that time it was the only helmet in LBS that fit to my head, haha 

Well, i do have some extra weight, i'm not very happy with that so i ride. And i sweat!  But i cannot say "sweat pouring into my eyes". Maybe it's a good ventilation (even in slow uphills), i don't know. 

At first I was afraid that the black helmet will overheat in the sunny days, but nothing like this.


----------



## berettadave (Apr 24, 2012)

I use the 661 and wear a Halo sweatband under it. Works great.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the Fox Flux as well and I quite like it. It still fits on my head when I have a beanie on so that makes me really happy!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going to say the same thing I say about bikes- Go try them on. When I bought my first helmet, something about the Bell just didn't feel right, it was actually annoying felt like it pinched the front and back of my head, but the next size up was too large. I ended up with a Giro of the same size. My wife on the other hand preferred the way the Bell fit and that's what she ended up with.

Just like a bike, I wouldn't buy a helmet I haven't tried on.


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

Giro Hex. 

a little less of the back-o-the-head protection, but still worth a mention.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

get the one that feels best....Helmets are like seats, it's best to not notice them when riding, that means they fit


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

The 661 recon is a fantastic helmet, i ditched my fox flux for it and cant talk highly enough about it.

It has better straps and retention system than the flux
its lighter
better ventelated
better padding and feels better on the forehead 
Has better visor quality.

Everybodies head is different but im a 60-61cm melon, the l/xl recon fits like a dream, its actually the only helmet ive ever put on that i like wearing.

But if you want a helmet that doesnt stand out like dogs balls, get a black/matte black helmet, they are imo the only decent colour helmet to get, the matte black recon looks the bomb.
cheers


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Pick one that fits well.


----------



## arnuhring (Mar 3, 2013)

Personally I am a fan of Giro, I use one of their helmets for snowboarding and skiing and have taken a few spills, they have always done their job and saved me from possible concussions.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok tomorrow is payday and I'm hopeing to find a crash hat that fits..I REALLLY want to try on a 661 but so far no LBS I have been too has them...few others I need to call around to and see if they have them. My commute to work is 60miles one way so I'm looking at all LBS along my route, California Central Vally into Pleasanton and back...

Anyone know of a 661 dealer in East Bay Tri-Valley area?

Thanks
Burt


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

white giro indicator. It fits me better than more $$ helmets. white for reduced solar heating. Helmet fit is more personal than bike fit. While i'm a proponent of getting bikes online, it's worth the premium to buy in a store after trying many on.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Bob
I'm not convinced on any one crash hat yet..on my way home from work today I'm stoping a few LBS on my way..
Lot of Kali helmet dealers...








built in mount for light or camera


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Make sure that mount is a break away! You don't want that thing digging in and twisting you neck in a bad way


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

what about the poc trabec helmets??


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

too bad nowere has all these crash hats in one place to try & buy...

I found an LBS that would deliver a 661Recon with no obligation to buy...gonna go by there tomorrow...

Any Kali users out there?? not much review on thoes fellas??


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> Make sure that mount is a break away! You don't want that thing digging in and twisting you neck in a bad way


Yaa for real egh! Thanks...I guess having your night light on the bar MAY be better for that reason. I don't ride at night or video so not too hooked on the mount feature...maybe a few years down the road I do that LOL let my grey hair grow hella long and be a crazy MTB old guy LOL
Ok too much beer...LOL


----------



## wabiker3576 (Feb 1, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> Make sure that mount is a break away! You don't want that thing digging in and twisting you neck in a bad way


Yes , it is a breakaway


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

That poc helmet looks to lack cooling.

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yah it's closer to a BMX or "dirt lid"...on my lunch hour I'm a gonna drive around to the various LBS aound here..I'm almost tempted to just buy the 661 online and well if for some reason me no liky I send it back. Takes all the fun outa finding holding then buying though and I'll have to wait...no rush I guess..never had a helmet in 45 years what's the rush egh? LOL

More Coffeee


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 776391
> 
> Giro Feature
> I like that...test fit searching now...


Jensons has this for $55, and you can use coupon code 'newcust12', and get $5 off.......though this negates your free shipping, so unless you are buying something else with it, it is useless.

I just bought a black Feature of off Nashbar for $37.99 + 6.99 shipping yesterday. It was only a one day sale though, and they only had black. Kind of kicking myself for not spending the extra $5 to get this green one ya' posted though. Oh, well.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool Thanks for the info...still looking to test fit that one too. PIA I swear


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Got my first helmet:
Spec. Tactic II








I wanted to try on the 661 Recon but never found one and couldn't buy online without trying one on first. This Tactic II fits so nice and it has a low profile so my head dosn't look like I have a hot air ballon attached too it LOL


----------

